# final fantasy potion paper craft



## Alerek (Jul 27, 2008)

I did a quick model of a potion from FFTA2. You can download it  at my site


----------



## psycoblaster (Jul 27, 2008)

omg it's a potion


----------



## Endogene (Jul 27, 2008)

thought you made a REAL potion from papercraft


----------



## Alerek (Jul 27, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> thought you made a REAL potion from papercraft



I tried but it kept making me sick, so I just went for a toy instead


----------

